# Gulf report from Thur



## Redhorse (Sep 1, 2018)

Well, thought I had introduced myself and posted a shout out for any fellow FHB's in the area who wanted to wet a line together while I was down here. Third time fishing Pensacola... normally fish NC coast. The post I thought I did a few weeks ago is MIA, and profile says I have never posted in here. Oh well, here's my first post then. 


Planning this trip for over a yr 25th anniversary with the Mrs. Charter Cptn I'd been communicating with for months messed up my dates and couldn't take us out himself. Kind chapped me a bit, but he admitted it was his fault and said he had a younger guy who could take us out and he was "lucky". Well, I can't argue that statement one bit! So long drive down, redeye all nighter, then up early to head 35 miles out into the Gulf. Worth every minute, but we were truly beat after this all day blue water trip. I let the wife take both of these big fish, but her arms gave out and she handed them both over to me after battling them as long as she could...


Ended up with two Wahoo...largest pictured, it was 60lbs on the nose! Two Mahi...largest one pictured went almost 35lbs and one Amlico Jack in the box! We stopped at a floating tank of some sort with several lengths of rope dangling and or floating around it. Threw some streamers from the 11wt at some schoolie Mahi and lit a couple of them up, but no takers. After catching the big Wahoo and both Mahi trolling, we stopped at a grass mat and I threw the fly rod around a bit more. Landed a short triple tail, and some Amlico Jacks, but couldn't find any Mahi hanging around. Wife landed a few on light spinning tackle as well. Got back to trolling and landed the second Wahoo to round out the afternoon... 


Spent Friday recovering from the previous three days (packing/loading, driving, fishing) and trimmed up the fish portioning them into appropriate size freezer bags. Walked all the scraps over to the bay across the street, got a house with vacant lot on the bay so I could throw kayaks on the water with nothing but a 50yd walk. Cooked some Wahoo for the wife and I, then decided to watch the sun go down with a beer and cigar, catching pinfish in my little chummed area from earlier. Tossing tiny gobbets of Wahoo on a trout hook under a float, I caught 4 pinfish and fed quite a few more...then next to last piece of bait produced the nice puppy drum on my ultra light... 8 and a half more days to fish


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on 25 years! Great report! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Redhorse said:


> We stopped at a floating tank of some sort with several lengths of rope dangling and or floating around it.


Nice fish!

And congratulations, you folks found the missing piece of smokestack off the Massachusetts!!!!! 


https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/massachusetts-break-up-careful-909284/


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a mess of fish


----------



## Redhorse (Sep 1, 2018)

kanaka said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> And congratulations, you folks found the missing piece of smokestack off the Massachusetts!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Lol...that's funny! Confident it wasn't a floating smokestack :whistling: 


This thing looked like a large pressure cooker with multiple ropes hanging off it.


Trying to decide if we should go out after some Kings this week...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ya'll crushed it and got some fine table fare!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish. Just what I would expect from a dude rocking a beard like that. 🙂


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job!! Most locals would die for a trip like that


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done!
Great pics!
Welcome to the madness of PFF


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

kanaka said:


> And congratulations, you folks found the missing piece of smokestack off the Massachusetts!!!!!


Sucker still breaking up huh? :lol:


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

We fished a similar or the same big floating tank last year and caught a few mahi. Surprised there weren't more and glad I wasn't running in the dark.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great day ! Congrats!


----------

